

Ask HN: Better than online dating? - jcnotchrist

We built a web app (www.findfish.at) last week to plot single people on a map (using Facebook gender, relationship and LBS data).  The idea came to us one night when we were out in town, going through empty bars and sausage fests...<p>While we never thought of it as "online dating", a few people have been comparing this with LBS dating apps like Loopt.  Of course I don't agree with this because I see our app more like a fish finder for singles - we don't introduce you to a specific fish, just show you where is a good place to drop your line.<p>Anyway, I'm interested in some informed and unbiased views on this.  Is this app the same as online dating?  If not, do you think people would find this useful/entertaining?
======
YuriNiyazov
"Creepy" doesn't even begin to describe LBS dating apps.

~~~
jcnotchrist
Totally agree - this is why we want to maintain anonymity (unlike online
dating). So would you find our app "less creepy" since we only show you dots
on a map (with no contact details, chats...etc)?

